# Thank you Hired Hand!!!



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mark Summers = The Hired Hand ~~ Did a great job today, taking care of my Mothers problem, and She Likes Him!!*

*Thanks Buddy!!*

*I owe YOU!!!*


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

*tile work*

Tom , Can you give me Hired Hands Number , got a small tile job , and want to see if he is interested . Thanks


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

...not Tom but, Mark is a friend and good guy who shoots from straight from the hip...good guy and he stay's busy...tell him Mike (Ultralite) said "hello"...

took that number down...wasn't thinking and sent it in a PM...privacy reasons...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

To confirm. Mike's got the number spot on. Talked to Mark Summers last week and he is busy. But do call him. You will be well pleased with the work product.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Your welcome Tom. Didn't see this till this morning.

Fooddude I got your PM this am and will call you this afternoon. Glad to be of service if I can.


----------

